# Pheasant Hunting Preserve



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good Pheasant Preserve near Canton, Ohio. With a reasonable Price.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Monigolds in New Comerstown...Also, Stoney Creek Bird Farm in Avella PA...
PM me for Link to Stoney Creek. The Phone number for Monigolds is 1-800-300-6156. It will cost you about $70 dollars per guy. Stoney Creek will cost you a little less and I can vouch for the birds...However, I would still go to Monigolds if I lived closer as well...They have a great set up...Anyway, Here are a couple of choices for you....


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Here is a list for Ohio
http://www.ultimatepheasanthunting.com/USA/Ohio/


----------

